# Please post your DIY tank stands



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, im looking at building a stand for my 135. The one I have now is kinda junky and too short. Can you guys post some pics so I can maybe get a better idea?


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a shot of my DIY stand and canopy. Pic was taken last Sunday after I finally added some fish to the tank.

Mike


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's my post with pics. My stand is considerably higher than those sold at the LFS. Since I am rather tall, I was sick and tired of hunching over to look at the fish, so I made mine at counter height (36") - the standard ones sold at fish stores are around 28" to 30" high. The overall height of the tank with canopy is 5'6". Its at the perfect viewing height when sitting down and I don't have to bend over too much to look at the fish up close.

http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576166
http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576229
http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576537
http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576581
http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576611
http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576639
http://www.cichlidforums.com/attachment ... 1206576658

Sorry about the links, I have yet to figure out how to put photos into the posts themselves. If you know how, please let me know!!

As for the stand: I constructed two platforms out of 2x4s. These two platforms would become the top and bottom of the stand. I then attached 2x4s to the four corners as well as in the middle. I then attached 3/4" cabinet grade plywood to the sides and part of the back. The plywood was also used inside for the shelves and the door backgrounds. I then used AAA Grade Pine for the cabinet face and canopy. I was looking for a stand that looked more like a piece of furniture than some of the commercial stuff that I saw at the LFS.

The canopy houses three T5 HO lights and a pair of Moonlight LEDs. I also installed a 3.5" fan. I opted to use a piano hinge with a simple lift top in lieu of the heavier style canopy where the entire front lifts.

Everything was finished with an oil based stain with multiple coats of an oil based polyurethane.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's my stand, this pic makes it look a little more red than it actually is. I eventually plan on making a matching canopy.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Trippingpara, I also built my stand to 36" high and I really like it. Not only did I feel the same way about the shorter stands at the LFS, but the extra height came in handy for my 55g sump. As for posting pics in the message, just use the following format and put the link in the middle of the two tags:









I also built the top and bottom frames out of 2 x 4's on edge, but for the corner and rear center posts I notched 4 x 4's so that the top and bottom frames sat on the 4 x 4's and were bolted and screwed to them. I also used 3/4" plywood on top and 1/2" on the bottom and laid foam under the tank and the sump. The rest was all about making it look good and to match the rest of the furniture in the room - select pine trim, red oak plywood, etc. The canopy is a foot tall including the portion that covers the tank trim.

Stand with door open (Still some work to finish in there including DIY ATO hooked to my AC3! :thumb: )










Closeup:










For the front I wanted to be able to get the 55g sump in and out, so I installed a 2 x 4 center brace rather than having a 4 x 4 like the rear, and I also offset it to the left side and doubled up the front 2 x 4's on the top frame. Let me know if you have any questions - I didn't take any pics while building because I was working in the garage in 10 degree weather  !


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

a_c_arnold said:


> Here's my stand, this pic makes it look a little more red than it actually is. I eventually plan on making a matching canopy.


awesome :thumb:


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

nice stands guys! Im really leaning toward the idea of making one 36", I hate seeing low tanks


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

*a_c_arnold* - very sexy stand! and tank too lol :thumb:


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

i made my stand 36"...so much better than those low tanks. unless you're really short i can't see why you would want a 2' tall stand.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

My hubby has made most of our stands.
This is for a 5' x18" by 21" deep.


----------



## shadowdrag0n (Feb 19, 2008)

a_c_arnold did u made ur background? or where did u buy it ?


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the stand


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

outstanding. all of them are great.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

My stand is 36" tall as well. I love the height for appearance purposes, but it's a bit of a pain to clean, I have to get out a step ladder! Otherwise I'm happy with it. Total height is 6' exactly.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

pretty fancy looking!! Its great!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

this is my 90 DIY stand... the whole front of the stand comes off so i have no obstructions in my way when i setup my sump... plus i can get as big of a sump possible to fit down there since the whole thing is open...


































i just used heavy duty kitchen door maginets on all 4 corners, so when i want to take it off, i just pull it off and work... works great.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Before.









After.


















The whole thing can be pulled away from the the tank and stand. Add a couple curtains and it doubles as a Punch and Judy show.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

*iceblue*...what size tank?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Chadwick1 said:


> *iceblue*...what size tank?


It's a 6' long 84g tank. 
Kind of hard to see but there's a piano hinge across the top near the back that allows me to open the hood for feeding and maintenance.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## captevo (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## bradp (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are a couple construction pictures for my 140 gallon stand. I'll take a couple more of the finished stand tonight.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet. :thumb:


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey bradp, sweet stand. Are you making a canopy for it and if you do show us some pics of the final product.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well heres mine.hard to tell but it looks better in person.about 90% built after 20yrs :roll: kinda dusty and could use some fresh paint.the doors have a pinstripe type detail on them.


----------



## bradp (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of the finished product. I planned to build a canopy for the tank, but I'm not sure about that any more. I like being able to look down on the fish from the staircase. The last canopy I built allowed the front to flip back for pretty much total access to the top. I think it would be hard to achieve this and keep the column theme for the new canopy.










For those who haven't seen the build thread on Reef Central. 
This is where I copied the stand idea from.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

here is my diy stand and top hope this helps



















18fisher :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

one day i hope to get a bigger tank,nice 18fisher :thumb:


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Well....here is the stand I built for my 75G. I designed it a little extra heavy to make it "Great Dane" proof. If you've ever owned one....you know what I mean. I've got the hardware to put on the doors....just haven't gotten it done yet. The same goes for the matching top.....it's just tough to find the time to work on it this time of year.

Neo


































and one more to show off the tank. :->


----------

